# Slate roofing tiles



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

I've seen a number of threads about folks using slate for caves and various hardscape features, but it seemed as though they were all using the thicker, landscape type stuff you'd get from the local home depot or lowes. I just wanted to mention that I have been using slate roofing shingles for a while, two tanks so far, working on the third now. The shingles are thin, 1/4 inch, light weight and cheap. I'm paying about $2.19 for a 10x16 shingle and $5 for a 12x24 piece. Perfectly safe for our use, just thin pieces of slate. The stuff is easy to work with using basic power tools or even hack saws as long as you use carbide blades. I've cut it with jig saws, hack saws, circular saws and most recently found a larger blade that works great on my table saw, all for less than $5 a blade. You don't need anything fancy or diamond tipped. The carbide blades work great and are cheap!! One caution I would mention is that slate is brittle, so be careful when using power tools. PLEASE use eye protection and a mask is a good idea too since it spews off a cloud of very fine dust when you cut it. When I run it through my table saw I wear goggles and a full plexiglass face shield. Although I haven't had any problems so far, I can foresee that it could shatter under the right (wrong) circumstances and fly up in your face, so be careful. That said, the table saw is THE way to go if you have access to one. It's as easy, accurate and repeatable as if you were cutting wood. Just slap on a $5 carbide blade and cut away!! The thin stuff works great siliconed to the back of the (inside) tank for a natural look and I have made planters from it, caves, terraces and even just lain it loose as flooring, in lieu of gravel. If you are looking for something different to try, it's a cheap easy DIY material to work with. You won't find it at the hardware stores, but roofing supply places seem to carry it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That sounds cool. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't think I have ever even seen any slate roofing tiles. I know slate is or was a popular roofing material back east, but I don't recall seeing a house with a slate roof in my area of the country. If I can remember this, I will look into it the next time I am thinking about having rock work in a tank.


----------



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

Yes, slate was popular here in the east years ago and since the stuff lasts forever they still use it, at least for repairs and renovations, so it's available, at least here I get mine from "The Roofing Center" and I think they are national. If so they may be able to get a few pieces for you if you'd like to try it, or any other roofing supply outfit I would think. I like it because it's thinness makes it lighter and easier to work with than the thick heavy landscaping stuff. I'll post some pics in a week or so as the newest tank progresses just as an example.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Split slate 12x12 tiles and most of this is 1/8" no more than 1/4" thick.

110g five foot width drilled tank. Didn't like the black acrylic backing plate on this drilled tank. 
Did the whole back in slate.



















http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...8-110g-w-30g-sump-56k-warning.html#post886261


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

wow, thats pretty sweet! I have kind of had the same idea, but with some space between some of the slate, and mesh set between...moss wall style. Kind of like a slate sidewalk with grass growing in between Seeing that has really got me thinking. Nicely done!!!


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

There is only one tool necessary for slate work, the slate hammer!








Hammer, cutting edge, nail puller and hole punch all in one

There is a possibility that grey slate from Pennsylvania may break down a lot quicker than others, it certainly does up on the roof!


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

My parent's house has all slate roofs (200 years old and still original).

Maybe I'll snag some spares from their surplus in the garage....


----------



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

there ya go! I knew I wasn't the first or only one to use those things. If you can get them it sure makes things easier to work with than heavy landscaping rocks.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

It makes no sense to use a circular saw and a conventional blade no matter how cheap that blade is. Diamond blades can be had for under 10 bucks and even though they're not the best quality blade when you pay that little, it will still outlast 20 or more regular saw blades. For free hand cutting, my favorite tool to use is a 4-1/2 inch angle grinder with a turbo style diamond blade. It's great for cuting wierd shapes and stuff. The small grinder blades can be had for under 5 dolllars. Of course you can always go with the much more expensive name brand ones but for occasional use a cheap one is all you need.


----------



## yiboa (Jul 20, 2009)

royalfizbin is correct, buy a diamond blade and save yourself the hassle. i work as a stone mason by trade so i have access to different types of roofing slate and here is my very first tank i just set up with a slate background:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have only seen one house out here in my area with a slate roof. 

Hoppy, try American Slate. I know they have an office in Walnut Creek, they might be able to direct you to a local office. 
There are a lot of rock yards and masonry places, too, and thin slate is used in the landscape business. 

Not all slate is the same. Some have a lot of bands and swirls of colors. Looks pretty, but some of these add minerals to the water that you may not want. A small spot or two is not a problem, but a rainbow of minerals might be a bit much.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

They make masonry cutting disks for an angle grinder.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

Great idea for an aquascaping material; thanks.

BTW, "old school" aquariums (the type that had when I was a kid, with stainless steel frames and glass set in black gunk) used slate for the bottom panel.

I'd caution about using a table saw. Table saw kick-back causes more amputations and other serious injuries than any other shop tool. Be careful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Beware or take care if you plan on using recycled roof slates in invert tanks.

The old way of keeping moss off the roof used a copper cable run across the roof. 
Rain water would dissolve a tiny bit of copper and carry it over the slates. Old slates may have invert dangerous amounts of copper in them.


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

Ive never heard of an amputation from kickback. I know table saws are responsible for finger loss tho. i had the pleasure of having the tip of my ring finger reatached.


----------

